# VirtualBox Installation



## atwinix (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am installing virtualbox through ports and I am facing the following problem.


```
[atwin@FreeBSDServer] /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose# make
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.2.12_1 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.2.12_1 depends on executable: as86 - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.2.12_1 depends on executable: xsltproc - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.2.12_1 depends on executable: kmk - not found
===>    Verifying install for kmk in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild
===>  Building for kBuild-0.1.5.p2_1
cd /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.5-p2 && /usr/bin/env ACLOCAL=/usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11  AUTOMAKE=/usr/local/bin/automake-1.11 
 AUTORECONF=/usr/local/bin/autoreconf-2.68  AUTOPOINT=true ./kBuild/env.sh --full gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
./kBuild/env.sh: warning: The bin directory for this platform doesn't exist. (/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.5-
 p2/kBuild/bin/freebsd.amd64/)
./kBuild/env.sh: info: Executing command: gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.5-p2/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/kmk
cd /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.5-p2/src/kmk && autoreconf -i -v
autoreconf-2.68: Entering directory `.'
autoreconf-2.68: configure.in: not using Gettext
autoreconf-2.68: running: /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11 -I config --output=aclocal.m4t
Can't locate Automake/Config.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/automake-1.11 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN 
 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1 .) 
 at /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11 line 37.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11 line 37.
autoreconf-2.68: /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.11 failed with exit status: 2
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.5-p2/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/kmk/ts-autoreconf] Error 2
./kBuild/env.sh: info: rc=2: gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
[atwin@FreeBSDServer] /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose#
```

Any ideas how I can fix this?

Thanks,
atwinix


----------



## vermaden (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried *pkg_add -r virtualbox-ose*?


----------

